

Helping People Who Help Themselves - gs7
http://nathanbarry.com/helping-people/

======
nathanbarry
Want someone well known to help you? Ask for help with a really specific issue
that should take them less than 5 minutes. Then, include something that
demonstrates very clearly you are the sort of person who actually acts on
advice.

This alone is so rare, it will get you noticed.

